# Deep sand bed crash- what happens?



## New to reefs (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi

If a system has live rock as well as a dsb to help with filtration and general water quality etc, and the dsb crashes. Can it affect the whole system to such an extent that it will cause considerable harm to fish and inverts?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Of course it would.
Why would it crash, though? It's not easy to crash one, really.


----------



## New to reefs (Mar 20, 2008)

TheOldSalt said:


> Of course it would.
> Why would it crash, though? It's not easy to crash one, really.


Thats good to know.

I've read about dsb's but it will help me understand better if you could just brief me on how i should go about starting one? Or give me a link on where i can read about it.

tnx.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

If you really want to know all the inner workings of a deep sand bed, "reef invertebrates" by Calfo and Fenner has a pretty good section in it on just sandbeds if I remember correctly.


----------

